# 20 week cycle to commence on 11th august



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

any thoughts people?

always done 8 week cycles in the past, currently at about 5'10" 88kg, gonna trim down to 80kg over next 6 weeks for a wrestling comp :thumb: , then gonna train clean up until 11th august which is when i want to start a big cycle taking me all the way up to a week before xmas.

they key goal is hard bulk not too bothered about super defined but dont want to end up looking like glenn ross neither. Size is the key.

dont really wanna use too much sus as start getting spots on my back

everything and anything else i dont mind having in me

Precautions il be taking for me liver is, milk thistle, legalon, liv52, what other organ precautions should one take on a cycle this length?

Would it best to keep shooting HCG once to twice a week through out the duration of the cycle to keep the nuts alive???

Has anyone done a long cycle like this before?

I know it'll take a lot of planning but the more in put here the better. cheers fellas. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Its not like your doing some thing out rageous mate in reality you will find most of the guys who use gear and arent total beginers either stay on for very long periods or only take very short breaks like 5 weeks pct then a few weeks off which is probably worse than staying on.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Con said:


> Its not like your doing some thing out rageous mate in reality you will find most of the guys who use gear and arent total beginers either stay on for very long periods or only take very short breaks like 5 weeks pct then a few weeks off which is probably worse than staying on.


yup i'm guilty of that one :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

lol yeh i know a few guys who have had 9 days off and claimed it as their pct......useful


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

ok, any advice, on the best way to go about it?? what esters etc.


----------

